# Batch File to read the first 6 characters of a text file.



## zabby (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey......

Can someone help me with a batch file to read only the first 6 characters of a text file..........???


thanks....


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

```
set /P First6=<TextFile.txt
Set First6=%First6:~0,6%
```


----------

